# Really dumb question - Gas door button



## GLIguy (Nov 3, 1999)

Ok, I have a 2010 Tiguan as a loaner while my Rabbit is getting serviced. I need to return it with a full tank of gas. This morning I am looking for the gas door button and for the life of me I can't find it! I reach for the owners manual and its not there. Where in the hell is it?
Sorry for the dumb question, but I need an answer. 
Thanks!











_Modified by GLIguy at 1:43 PM 10-21-2009_


----------



## Bevmo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Really dumb question - Gas door button (GLIguy)*

There is no button.
The gas cap door is unlocked with the central locking.
To open the gas cap door you push it in.


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

lol this is an awesome question.. I just purchased my 2010 Tiguan a couple weeks ago and just had to fill it up this past weekend.
I was sitting in my car at Exxon for a good 10 minutes searching for a button like was in my GTI.. I finally called my brother who said try pushing on the outside cover.. 
Ooops.. I felt stupid.


----------



## GLIguy (Nov 3, 1999)

*Re: Really dumb question - Gas door button (Bevmo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bevmo* »_There is no button.
The gas cap door is unlocked with the central locking.
To open the gas cap door you push it in.

OMG! I feel like an indiot








I was used to how they've had it for what, since 1999. Thanks!!!












_Modified by GLIguy at 11:11 AM 10-21-2009_


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Man, Don't.. I did the same thing on my first tank of Gas.. I looked all OVER for the recess and then my wife just walks over and pushing it in and poppes open... I felt like a dumbazz.....


----------



## DNMonty (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: (DT EXP)*

Better to be a smartass than a dumbass anyday


----------



## GLIguy (Nov 3, 1999)

*Re: (DNMonty)*

Ha! Its too funny that others have had the same experience. I feel better now.


----------



## Rocc (Jamaica) (Jun 10, 2008)

.......that's one thing that I say EVERY Single time at the Pump here in Jamaica (where they pump the gas for you).
Never fails for the attendant to say, "Please open the Tank/Lid for me".
And I always have to Reply, " .....Press the Left hand Side...." I think I have said it close to 50 times already. LOL








Was thinking about putting a Sticker on the Tank Lid, but have reservations of it looking tacky.


----------



## GodHarri (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: (Rocc (Jamaica))*








Good thing I haven't had to get gas yet, I've had the Tiguan for a little bit under a month. I've looked for it but haven't found it. Thanks for this


----------



## D-Caf (Mar 22, 2009)

That's one thing my dealer definitely did good by me. Though I was in a rush when I picked up my Tiguan and asked for the "short" car intro, the sales guy made sure to stress how to open the gas door. Otherwise I'd have been in the same boat.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (D-Caf)*

Same here. I would hipe the dealer would spend a few minutes on delivery showing the basics.


----------



## jesseenglish (Nov 27, 2003)

Same thing happened to me. I sat in the gas station for 10 minutes reading through the owner's manual trying to find the gas door button.


----------



## Straz85 (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: (jesseenglish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jesseenglish* »_Same thing happened to me. I sat in the gas station for 10 minutes reading through the owner's manual trying to find the gas door button.

Me too







I decided to RTFM instead of calling the dealer and being embarrassed.


----------

